# Field pictures



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I moved the 3 moms and kids out into the field today. They are so happy to have extra space and more food to eat. I thought I would share some pictures. Martini and jasmine will join them tomorrow. But I wanted to make sure the kids figured out the new creep pen incase there was to much fighting they would have a safe place to go.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look great and very happy!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW , GORGEOUS grass you have there ! IM SO JEALOUS !
All your goats look awesome and very content 
The first pic , last baby on the right , I'm in love with , lol…:faint:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That is monster he is my favorite buck kid. He is out of the black dappled doe.i have really thought about keeping him but he is related to to many of my does with this small of a herd.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL ! Love that name ! He is a looker for sure , shame he is so related….
Maybe get a new doe , then you can keep him , lol.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well to be honest I could breed him to some of my does but his dad is my herd sire so everyone would still be related. Who knows I may find a way to keep him.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think you should come and buy him so he has a good home


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

RPC said:


> I think you should come and buy him so he has a good home


One day , when i have my dream Boer herd 
Till then , thats all i need is another buck right now :roll:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks pam.

Well you could build your dream boer herd starting with him. Hahaha. I really don't want to sell him for meat.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

RPC said:


> Thanks pam.
> 
> Well you could build your dream boer herd starting with him. Hahaha. I really don't want to sell him for meat.


Don't you dare ! Thats a great looking boy , someone will scoop him up , I'm sure of it ! Ughhh , if i only had the extra room  
Im in the middle of the Twighlight Zone right now with unexpected babies popping up everywhere , I'm going mad , lol..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I plan to put them all on craigslist again and see if anyone wants them but it's a weird age so I doubt anyone will.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

RPC said:


> I plan to put them all on craigslist again and see if anyone wants them but it's a weird age so I doubt anyone will.


Hey , think positive  Put them up here as well , bet he sells quickly as they all will  Seriously , if i had the room and not a ton of goats right now i would seriously consider it. First , we have to move to the big farm we want , then , i need to consider what i want out of my herd and all. In other words i have to slap myself in the face and stop keeping goats i don't need 

The Boer breeders i would buy from are all on here , so that part would be easy peasy , lol...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Gosh when I look out the window all is see is brown, I'm drooling here lol everyone looks so great!! I remember when you first got a few of those does and you have done a amazing job with them


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

That field looks full of yummy grazing, so happy goats!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I got status update, star, and daisy moved into one field. My 5 winter keeper does in one pen. Then moved martini and jasmine over with the other does and kids.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My poor jasmine is starving


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nice set of kids, Roger.

Second set of pics:
Goat side, nice and green. Cattle side, mud.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Tim the cattle really mess a field up fast when you get as much rain as we have had lately. I am pretty happy with all my goats right now. Just need to add some weight to martini.

Karen they sure are happy to have all that nice green grass to eat.


----------

